# Snows Arrived in Belfast!!



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Woke up to about 2 inches of snow this morning and a very time consuming trip into work!

Heres a pic form about 5pm

/IMG]

Reckon theres more to come?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice car! How did you keep it so clean?!


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks! Nice looking Punto there! like the wheels!

Its not just as clean as it looks in that pic esp round the lower sills and the front bumper just cant really see it because of the poor pic quality!


----------

